# Drove 32 people and only 8 tipped



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Humans are ok with going out on Saturday night and paying for poisonous alcohol and getting drunk and tipping their bar tenders well but guy who drove them to or from bar doesn't get tips. Most don't tip. Lyft is feasting on them too hard and taking most of fare Lyft charges to pax so pax don't tip for most part.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Antares said:


> Most don't tip.


Teach ‘em a lesson. Whip out some of that Black Magic on them! 😆


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> Teach ‘em a lesson. Whip out some of that Black Magic on them! 😆
> View attachment 684091


Sir I can't discuss doing black magic on people here. An Admin of UP can view that as a threat. @MHR knows I am trying to keep things relevant on forum and not deviate nor go wild. I do too wanna get yanked/booted like Donatello and NewLyftDriver and some others. 

But fyi law od attraction may help me win Powerball or something else dawg


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Try 70 trips, two 5 cash (one was a driver himself) and one 2$ on app.

Even the airport tips have dried up.

It's that time of year, people saving for the Holidays.

Also everyone ought to be 4 Staring those who do not tip as they are not 5 Star riders. Unless one has a heart. Just because she is Beautiful is not a reason. That is a gift, don't be a fool and fall for it.
A good conversation, maybe.

Also , leave your rider app on, the whole time while driving.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Try 70 trips, two 5 cash (one was a driver himself) and one 2$ on app.
> 
> Even the airport tips have dried up.
> 
> ...


I don't rate based on tipping. Lyft and Uber are feasting on them so it doesn't surprise me pax aren't tipping as high.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Also , leave your rider app on, the whole time while driving.
[/QUOTE]
I am sincerely curious why you made this statement. Some have posted that in order to drive safer, be less stressed, or to pick better rides it is better to turn off requests after every ride which is something I was considering.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Antares said:


> I don't rate based on tipping. Lyft and Uber are feasting on them so it doesn't surprise me pax aren't tipping as high.


So not only are we making less because Uber is taking more, now we make less because tips are way down.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

AdoptedTwice said:


> So not only are we making less because Uber is taking more, now we make less because tips are way down.


And tips are way down because Uber and its copycat Lyft are charging pax way higher.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Antares said:


> Humans are ok with going out on Saturday night and paying for poisonous alcohol and getting drunk and tipping their bar tenders well but guy who drove them to or from bar doesn't get tips. Most don't tip. Lyft is feasting on them too hard and taking most of fare Lyft charges to pax so pax don't tip for most part.
> 
> View attachment 684088


Do you have a tip jar on display or just your bulge?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

So up your acceptance threshold rate by 25%.


If you can't get more tips get better rides.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> So up your acceptance threshold rate by 25%.


So Lyft can feast on me some more with upfront and useless ppz?

I'm a smooth cruiser and A avoid any undesirable dirty pings. Only clean pings for me dawg.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Forget tips , you drove lyft for 12 hrs. Do you hate living that much?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Watup said:


> Forget tips , you drove lyft for 12 hrs. Do you hate living that much?


Twas a Saturday lol. I was energetic. I also lost my full-time IT job.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Antares said:


> Humans are ok with going out on Saturday night and paying for poisonous alcohol and getting drunk and tipping their bar tenders well but guy who drove them to or from bar doesn't get tips. Most don't tip. Lyft is feasting on them too hard and taking most of fare Lyft charges to pax so pax don't tip for most part.
> 
> View attachment 684088


Par for the course, my friend. Lyft passengers have never been tippers. There is no black magic you can do to make them tip, either. It is entirely up to their mood. Even very good conversation or a free extra stop or loading luggage usually makes no difference. Once in a great while it does, and they may tip you very well (like $10 or $12), but maybe only 1 out of 200 or 300 rides. More often they will tell you "I'll give you 5 stars!" Whooooopieeee!!!!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Antares said:


> Humans are ok with going out on Saturday night and paying for poisonous alcohol and getting drunk and tipping their bar tenders well but guy who drove them to or from bar doesn't get tips. Most don't tip. Lyft is feasting on them too hard and taking most of fare Lyft charges to pax so pax don't tip for most part.
> 
> View attachment 684088


This is rideshare 2022.
You either turn on your app or leave it off.
That may sound harsh but its really the only thing you can control as a driver.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> View attachment 684411


If tips are your thing then I recommend getting a job as a waiter or waitress.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Jimmy44 said:


> If tips are your thing then I recommend getting a job as a waiter or waitress.


Even they get stiffed on tips


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Also everyone ought to be 4 Staring those who do not tip as they are not 5 Star riders.


You're a dewche for not only thinking that but suggesting it. As a professional driver, tip is at the discretion of the rider. You shouldn't expect it and be happy and have gratitude when it does happen. To use the star system as retaliation is abusing it. Good thing the apps don't care what riders ratings are. They only care about drivers ratings. And as they should. Ratings were developed on both sides to keep everyone respectful. But it's people like you who make the riders ratings irrelevant. Yes, as Americans we are conditioned and brought up to be taught that driving is a service industry and that is thoughtful to tip, but it's also spoonfed into your mind that you deserve it from everyone. They are paying you to drive them safely to their destinations. That's why they pay you to begin with. That's the service they expect when they pay you. But if you go a more efficient route, you get someone who likes the company of conversation, you do something that warrants a tip, then a tip could come about. But you and others unrealistic expectations that you should be bowed down to and given a tip 100% of the time for doing absolutely nothing abnormal is lowly of you.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It's that time of year, people saving for the Holidays.


I'm not buying that excuse. The same people who are "too broke" to tip their Uber/Lyft drivers have plenty of money to tip everyone else.

Meanwhile, most taxi pax tip their drivers.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> I'm not buying that excuse. The same people who are "too broke" to tip their Uber/Lyft drivers have plenty of money to tip everyone else.
> 
> Meanwhile, most taxi pax tip their drivers.


I will see tip jars at fast food joints full with $5 & $10 bills.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> You're a dewche for not only thinking that but suggesting it. As a professional driver, tip is at the discretion of the rider. You shouldn't expect it and be happy and have gratitude when it does happen. To use the star system as retaliation is abusing it. Good thing the apps don't care what riders ratings are. They only care about drivers ratings. And as they should. Ratings were developed on both sides to keep everyone respectful. But it's people like you who make the riders ratings irrelevant. Yes, as Americans we are conditioned and brought up to be taught that driving is a service industry and that is thoughtful to tip, but it's also spoonfed into your mind that you deserve it from everyone. They are paying you to drive them safely to their destinations. That's why they pay you to begin with. That's the service they expect when they pay you. But if you go a more efficient route, you get someone who likes the company of conversation, you do something that warrants a tip, then a tip could come about. But you and others unrealistic expectations that you should be bowed down to and given a tip 100% of the time for doing absolutely nothing abnormal is lowly of you.


In the American culture it's expected that pax who receive satisfactory livery rides will tip their drivers, period.

That most definitely includes rideshare drivers.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> In the American culture it's expected that pax who receive satisfactory livery rides will tip their drivers, period.
> 
> That most definitely includes rideshare drivers.


No kidding? I mentioned that it is expected. But for what? Period. For breathing?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> No kidding? I mentioned that it is expected. But for what? Period. For breathing?


You said drivers SHOULDN'T expect it to which I say you're full of shit.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> You said drivers SHOULDN'T expect it to which I say you're full of shit.


DRIVERS SHOULD NOT EXPECT TIP. That is why you and the lot are unprofessional. Thank Lyft for your existence and anything you ever made regardless of which platform(s).


----------



## Ride Share Roy (Sep 28, 2021)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Try 70 trips, two 5 cash (one was a driver himself) and one 2$ on app. Even the airport tips have dried up. It's that time of year, people saving for the Holidays. Also everyone ought to be 4 Staring those who do not tip as they are not 5 Star riders. Unless one has a heart. Just because she is Beautiful is not a reason. That is a gift, don't be a fool and fall for it. A good conversation, maybe. Also , leave your rider app on, the whole time while driving.


 How do you know whether they tipped or not before rating? I get a lot of tips hours or days later.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Also everyone ought to be 4 Staring those who do not tip as they are not 5 Star riders





Ride Share Roy said:


> How do you know whether they tipped or not before rating? I get a lot of tips hours or days later.


I've been rating all non-tippers 4* or less from day ONE on Lyft. Because on Lyft you do not have to rate the pax immediately, like on Uber. (Unless it's changed recently) You usually know, before they even get out of the car, whether or not they will tip. Yes, OCCASIONALLY, like_ ONCE IN A BLUE MOON_....someone will tip 'days later'. But if they thought so little of you as to keep you in suspense for that long....then they ALSO deserve a 4 star or less rating. IF they tip BEFORE the 24hrs is up....I will THEN change their rating to 5 stars. (On LYFT you can do that).

And I agree with @Amsoil Uber Connect completely. "*Those who do not tip are NOT 5 star riders*". End of story. Yes, it is sad that Uber/Lyft are charging the customers so much that the pax feel they almost CANNOT afford to tip....but has anyone gone out to eat at a nice restaurant lately? The prices have gone up dramatically there also......but I cannot bring myself to STIFF my server because the menu prices have gone up. If you can't afford to tip your server....then DON'T go out to eat.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

I get delayed tips every day. Down rating for this reason would most certainly cut my tip rate. Uber said last month 63 people tipped on 165 rides. Add-in a handful of cash tips; a 38% tip rate. This morning I had 3 tips show up while at Jury Duty. Only one was from yesterday. 

I know it is an increasingly common driver behavior, so i thank all of you. It makes it easier for me to transport a grateful pax 

I no longer screen for pax rating on pickups; well almost never 😎


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You can also contact Lyft support after the 24hrs and ask to have the rating changed. Which I have found they are more than happy to do.


----------

